# Volunteers needed - interview research study



## Claire_Carson (Sep 28, 2015)

*Have you had infertility treatment (such as IVF) in the UK in the last 5 years? * If so, you would have been asked if you would allow information about you and your treatment to be used for research. Researchers from the University of Oxford would like to interview you. We are interested in how and why people decide whether to allow their personal data to be used in fertility research.

* We are particularly interested in speaking to women and men who have had fertility treatment, and who decided that they did not want their data used in research. If this is you, and you would like to be interviewed, please get in touch for more information. Thanks! *

If you have had infertility treatment at a clinic in the UK in the last 5 years and live in England, *please contact Dr Claire Carson* on 01865 289755 or email [email protected] for more information about the study.

www.npeu.ox.ac.uk/taking-part-study


----------

